# Looking for an Embosser of Denim Jackets



## Laughing Palm (May 4, 2007)

I am looking for a manufacturer of DENIM JACKETS who can EMBOSS a large design on the back panel of the jackets. I have already found some companies that can emboss up to 12" on existing jackets, but I am interested in someone who can emboss a larger design, which would probably require that it be done before assembly. Hence I need a jacket manufacturer as opposed to just a decorator.

Any ideas?


----------



## beecohen (May 14, 2009)

Hey, 


I'm also on the hunt for a manufacturer of Denim Jackets. I own a graffiti inspired streetwear company and we've been getting into customs pretty heavily. The embossing idea sounds really cool, I'd very much be interested in looking more into this. Would you be willing to share the name of the company you found that can emboss up to 12". I thank you in advance and will absolutely let you know if and when I find that denim manufacturer.

Thanks,

Brandon
Stown LTD.


----------

